# Container Ship Main Engine Starting



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Came across this video, I have no idea what is going on though clearly the engineer does. Fascinating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9bQ0rFMN_s

Enjoy


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, this is what is happening:-

The silver handwheel controls the amount of fuel going to the engine and thus the speed, on receipt of a telegraph order the Engineer winds the handle to the start position then presses the black button which admits starting air, once the engine has reached firing speed he releases the air and the engine is running on fuel. He then controls the engine speed by use of the wheel.

On receipt of a "Stop" order he presses the black button which cuts the fuel off, then winds the fuel handle back to "Stop"

The next order is Astern so he moves the selector switch above the air buttoon to Astern, puts starting fuel on then presses the air button, he watches the cam indicator lights change from ahead to astern (Green to Red) indicating the fuel pumps are in the correct position (The engine will run with the cams in the wrong position but the exhaust temperatures get a little high) Stop as above.

Next they test the wrong way alam by starting the engine Astern when Ahead is ordered.

Finally he changes the engine from local control back to Control Room Control - note in the last shot the fuel cam has rocked and only one cylinder is in a determined position, the rest will come across (hopefully) when the engine is next started.

I use the expression "Cam" for brevity and understanding, it is in fact the follower that rocks, actuated by pneumatic cylinders see here http://www.marinediesels.info/2_stroke_engine_parts/Other_info/MANB&W_reversing.htm


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Duncan, well explained just shows handymatic mode still has its uses !
Cheers


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day rhp.sm.22:13.#1re:container ship main engine starting,most interesting link,but have to say.duncan112,sm#2 gave a great explanation on what was going on and a great link.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Many thanks Duncan, I'll watch it again now. 

The video also gives a pretty good idea of the engine room noise level - yet ships are so quiet as they slip past. I guess the noise is contained within the engine room then passed directly into the sea through the hull plates?

(Apologies for my terrible lack of knowledge...)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Duncan112 said:


> Ok, this is what is happening:-
> 
> The silver handwheel controls the amount of fuel going to the engine and thus the speed, on receipt of a telegraph order the Engineer winds the handle to the start position then presses the black button which admits starting air, once the engine has reached firing speed he releases the air and the engine is running on fuel. He then controls the engine speed by use of the wheel.
> 
> ...


He presses the 'RED' button to stop.I sailed on one ship that this red button(BC) locked down when pressed.The C/E changed its operation on the Bridge because of its position the 'Old Man used to sit on it! and stop the job.(should have been moved?)


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*History-Doxfords*



Duncan112 said:


> Ok, this is what is happening:-
> 
> The silver handwheel controls the amount of fuel going to the engine and thus the speed, on receipt of a telegraph order the Engineer winds the handle to the start position then presses the black button which admits starting air, once the engine has reached firing speed he releases the air and the engine is running on fuel. He then controls the engine speed by use of the wheel.
> 
> ...


The whole episode reminds me of the 60's and at the controls of a Doford 6 Cylinder Jobbie. The air start lever control, then the reversing lever, and finally as you say the handwheel for fuel time advancement. maybe I have it all wrong?? I am only a pamatrada man, with FW and Babcock experience, Not a piss bang fart monkey.(Jester)(Cloud)(K)


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

david freeman said:


> I am only a pamatrada man, with FW and Babcock experience, Not a piss bang fart monkey.(Jester)(Cloud)(K)


I wouldn't want to see that on video! :sweat:


----------



## Chillytoes (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, Duncan gives a good description, but what really appears to be going on is that they are testing the local starting arrangements. Since the main engine would normally be started remotely from the Control Room and maneuvered from the bridge, it is necessary to test the local starting gear from time to time. You'll note that all the various levers and interlocks are put back in the remote positions at the end of the clip.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Having been allowed at the controls (a Gotaverken) only once and failed to get her onto fuel I appreciate not only the controls need exercise but also the troops.

I remember watching the thoroughly modern minded Indian Chief (Mr. Chadda, spelling? apologies if so) on a tanker I was visiting taking the trouble to drill all his officers at the controls. I also remember the huge grin on the face of the cadet after taking a successful 'turn'.

A memorable trip in more ways than one - it is unusual for a superintendent to be turned to in the morning with a job list from the Chief!


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes Dave, I used to try to get the lads on the sticks once a trip - approaching anchorage was a good place - better than the steep learning curve when you're heading for the wharf and the bridge control system retires to the pavilion, bat under arm. 

Another exercise that all engineers should be versed in is paralleling alternators when the auto sync refuses to play.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Duncan112 said:


> Yes Dave, I used to try to get the lads on the sticks once a trip - approaching anchorage was a good place - better than the steep learning curve when you're heading for the wharf and the bridge control system retires to the pavilion, bat under arm.
> 
> Another exercise that all engineers should be versed in is paralleling alternators when the auto sync refuses to play.


Duncan, that last comment is so true and so ignored that, in the days when when nightmare calls came they would be to me, I got them anyway.

Interestingly this was why I was visiting Hastings (vessel in question). Failure to connect had buggered one regulator (think Thyripart although not Siemens or a licensee) and something I can't remember was wrong with a second machine. NOT their fault. An instrument transformer feeding the manual synchronising instruments had been replaced and was connected to show zero at something like 180 degrees out, they didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

It is a requirement that the local control of the M.E. is tested every 3 months, so we get to play with it at least once a trip. Not so much fun on my present ship as the ME is electronic control so it only means pressing a few buttons to change over from the remote then followthe telegraph by turning a knob. All the rest is done by the back up electronics.

Tony


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Turbine "driver".*

I used to take great pride in manoeuvring Brock's "Mangla".

She had two FW ESD 500 p.s.i. boilers and it was quite easy to "lose" the water when doing a rapid change-over from Ahead to Astern, i.e. should the engine be in a "Full Ahead" position and the bridge rang "Stop/Full Astern" shutting the "Ahead" steam too rapidly, before going "Astern", would "squash" the water and bring the water-level close to the "Lo-Lo" cut-out.

This water-level change worked the other way too of course. Which meant too rapid an opening of either "Ahead" or "Astern" wheels could have the water-level rapidly climbing and coming very close to a "Hi-Hi" level cut-out.

However I made a "fine-art" of water-level-control and could, by judicious use of the "wheels" keep the water-level near stationary.

WOW! How easily we were pleased!!!!! Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Wet Steam is not good steam(Jester)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

chadburn said:


> Wet Steam is not good steam(Jester)


So hot fog must be made hotter fog? I like to see the bugger that's planning to bite me without having to poke a rag ahead of me on a stick.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I was thinking in terms of the American film starring Steve McQueen and his boy in regards to the Gunboats in China, the title at the moment is eluding me.(Smoke)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

chadburn said:


> I was thinking in terms of the American film starring Steve McQueen and his boy in regards to the Gunboats in China, the title at the moment is eluding me.(Smoke)


Sand pebbles?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats it Varley, I first thought Sandancers but that was Wilson, Betty and Kepple which I saw at the Middlesbrough Empire.(Jester)


----------



## jep1916 (Jan 31, 2014)

chadburn said:


> I was thinking in terms of the American film starring Steve McQueen and his boy in regards to the Gunboats in China, the title at the moment is eluding me.(Smoke)


The Movie was called the " Sand Pebbles " which was a pun on the name of their river boat which was called the " San Pueblo ". A very good movie.


----------



## jep1916 (Jan 31, 2014)

chadburn said:


> Thats it Varley, I first thought Sandancers but that was Wilson, Betty and Kepple which I saw at the Middlesbrough Empire.(Jester)


No !!! The Sandancers all came from South Shields.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

jep1916 said:


> No !!! The Sandancers all came from South Shields.


Not the Marine and Tech surely.


----------

